# Help with a 747



## Waggys (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi..........We looked at a 747 and the feel of it is nice (better than the Pilote not sure!!). So a couple of questions if I may

I am used to a manual and this is auto.........what would the MPH be like??? I know I should expect 20ish on the manual but not sure on the auto.

Do Bustner (TAG like the 747) have a model with a lounge at the end like the Euro Mobil 770HS (2003 - 2006 models)

Also do all 747's have wet heating? 

And to finish would you recommend the Burstner over the Euro Mobil???

Cheers

Dave


----------



## cal22mx (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi 

We got a 747 last year after seeing them way back in 2003 - we liked everything about it . It took owning 2 other makes of van before we knew we had made the right choice 


With them having a garage there are no rear lounge options 

There was 2 seating plans to choose from - The 747 has front and rear facing seats around a table plus a seat that runs parallel to the van side-- then the 748 had both seats that ran parallel to the van sides 


All the heating systems are wet based - some have extra floor heating - so you can walk about on warm floors- Its a good system. 


I struggle to get 20mpg with my manual , but im always fully loaded and like to get past them wagons!! but it doesnt seem to change much no matter how careful I drive 17-20 mpg 


Loads of space for stuff plus it has a good payload meaning you can use that space!! 

Hope this helps a little 

Mal


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi dave

I've worked on 100's of vans and the 747 is still one of my favourites


Phil


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Think up to and inc the 2003 models had the blown air heating system but i'm not 100% certain. I think the Alde system (wet) is a must, it takes a bit longer to heat the place up, but well worth the wait.

Ours is manual, we get around 22mpg but drive @ 60 / 65 max. No rear lounge on the Burstner 747/8 models.

I cannot comment on the Euro mobil models but are very happy with the 747. :wink:


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Ours is 2002 warm air and we have an eberspacer heater. I like it lots of room. Ours is a left hand drive import.
I think I have better layout than the euro but that is down to personal choice.

Andy


----------

